# Airbag light reset tool



## jimmithemoonlite (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm still finding my feet both with my tt and the forum, my question is two fold, firstly, I swapped my steering wheel over and it has now brought up the airbag light even though the swap was like for like and I need to know if this is usual?
Secondly, can anyone recommend a reset tool that they know for sure works?
Regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Successfully used by many on here.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-Airba ... 3a905aa5df

Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Did you turn the ignition on while the steering wheel was off? I don't know about the wheel specifically, but if you remove a seat to clean or whatever, all is OK unless you turn on the ignition while the seat isn't connected - if you do, then you get the light.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just got the one Hoggy recommended, fantastic worked where others didn't. Made me very happy.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Good to hear more confirmation it works and your problems sorted.

It's good practice to disconnect the battery before carrying out works like this, not just to negate sensors being triggered, don't want the airbag going off unintentionally when fitting the steering wheel.


----------



## jimmithemoonlite (Sep 16, 2016)

droopsnoot said:


> Did you turn the ignition on while the steering wheel was off? I don't know about the wheel specifically, but if you remove a seat to clean or whatever, all is OK unless you turn on the ignition while the seat isn't connected - if you do, then you get the light.


Hi, No I didn't even have the key in the ignition just in case I forgot. I had my wheel reprofiled and totally remanufactured and boy what a job, it genuinely has made a fantastic drive into a totally awesome experience, I'd have no problem recommending him to anyone.


----------



## jimmithemoonlite (Sep 16, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Successfully used by many on here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-Airba ... 3a905aa5df
> 
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggie, I'm just about to order the last one, very reasonable too, it wouldn't surprise me if it was cheaper than taking it to an Indy to have it switched off


----------



## jimmithemoonlite (Sep 16, 2016)

Yashin said:


> Good to hear more confirmation it works and your problems sorted.
> 
> It's good practice to disconnect the battery before carrying out works like this, not just to negate sensors being triggered, don't want the airbag going off unintentionally when fitting the steering wheel.


Hey Yashin, I asked that very question before I removed my original wheel and was advised all would be fine as long as I kept the keys out of the ignition. I imagine that is so one can't inadvertently turn on the ignition to maybe wind down the window or listen to the wireless.


----------

